# Hello from Edmonton!



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Hey all! My name is Courtney and I live in Edmonton, Alberta. I'm a lifetime horse enthusiast, but have never gone past some riding lessons and a job in a stable. I recently got a raise at work and have sourced out a place to board a horse near my house... so now I'm shopping!

When I was younger, I took a year of riding lessons. To put it simply, I did not enjoy the structure of the lessons and the push to show. It was not my cup of tea and I always preferred simply working with horses and being able to relax and do what I wanted, when I wanted. I quit riding after a year because it just wasn't enjoyable to me.

When I was 14, I started working in a barn as a groom for Standardbred racehorses. What a dream job! I got to do a little bit of everything - groom, feed, harness, cool, bathe, start babies... it was great! I worked there for a few years until I realized that the pay sucked and I needed more than $40 a day to live on. Throughout the time I spent at the barn, I realized that I really enjoyed working with horses and I had a certain knack when it came to starting the babies. I don't know if it's my voice or my small stature, but I found 9 out of 10 babies would come right up to me and stand calmly no matter what I did, as long as I was talking. I never rushed them and many times, I had babies haltered within hours and walking calmly through different obstacles within a few days.

I never did lose my love for horses and I've always missed the companionship. I'm finally in a place in my life where I can comfortably own and care for a horse, and I'm really excited about it. I found a halter-broke 8 year old Quarter Horse mare that I'm interested in and I have this idea that we could work together and do something great. I'm not a bad or nervous rider (just rusty), but I have worked with horses before, with great success from the ground.

My goals for horse ownership: A barefoot, trail riding companion. I don't want to show, but I want the opportunity to if the desire ever strikes. That's why I'm not looking at semi-retired horses. I want a horse that I can grow with and if I want to show one day, I can be confident that the horse could comfortably enter walk-trot-canter shows. Nothing too extreme. Most of all though, I want a horse that I can love on. Groom, play with, hop on bareback and go for a quick ride. I don't have great expectations, nor am I looking for a perfect horse. I just want a sound, quiet, kind animal that I can learn with, while I teach it what I know.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Courtney. I grew up in Edmonton but now live on Vancouver Is. Welcome!


----------



## laurarachelle (May 6, 2011)

Welcome! I'm from Calgary so not too far from you. Good luck with your horse shopping!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome, fellow Canadian! Best of luck in your horse search. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome from another fellow Albertan! I know how fun it is to look for your first horse & i wish you luck. Keep an eye out on kijiji.ca SO many nice horses are on there & more are added every day  that's where i found 2 of mine near Edmonton


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Kijiji is actually my primary source of horse shopping and I've already found a few that I'm interested in. The main one is an 8 year old halter-broken mare. Her sire line contains foundation bred cutting horse, Crimson War. On her dam's side, along the sire line, I traced back to Man O War. I sent her seller some questions about temperament, and if she checks out, I'll be heading out to take a look. From what I saw in the pictures, she looked really, really good... a tad high in the withers, but not too bad. She was standing nice and relaxed, her ears pointed toward the camera and her eyes calm. She's 15.1hh, with a nice deep barrel and a really pretty head/neck. When I enlarged the picture, her feet looked good. Very dainty, but nicely trimmed and shaped. She had a true Quarter Horse build, but still very feminine. The bonus... she's a nice dark bay with a small smudge of white on her nose. Bay is one of my FAVORITE horse colors. Also a bonus, she's right in my price range. I didn't want to spend too much on a project horse, but I also didn't want to settle on a horse that might not be able to handle the kind of stuff I want to do with it eventually. She's young enough that she's still trainable, but old enough that she should be good and sensible.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know this is random, but Courtney, is your picture from Tamrac Ranch? It looks very familiar. That is where i board my horse


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Hi there! Yes, that's where I keep my mare. She's the big black mare in the pens behind the indoor.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the big grey warmblood in the back field!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Courtney nice to meet you 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice to meet you! I grew up in Vancouver but moved to Edmonton, Alberta, 15 years go.

Kristine


----------

